# newborn's leg turning purple when he lays a certain way- normal??



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My DS is 9 days old and last night we noticed thet when he was laying on my lap- on his side- the leg touching my body turned dark purple. When we switched his position it went back to normal. I noticed it again today in the sling, and again, when i moved him more on his back, it went back to normal color. Is this just a normal circulatory issue? Thanks.


----------



## free2be (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't really have advice but









Maybe you could call your pediatrician just to be sure. No harm in asking. Most pediatricians have a 24 hour on call nurse.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds like a normal circulatory issue, but if you have any concerns call your dr or midwife.

Congrats on your new baby


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

As my midwife siad to me when DS was born "Newborns have crappy circulation, that's why they always have cold hands and feet"


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Pretty normal. It's happened to most of my babies from time to time in the beginning, just normal circulatory stuff that happens during those first few days and weeks.


----------



## Kealli (Dec 8, 2007)

My midwife said as long as it goes away quickly when you change position and give him a rub he should be fine. My ds did this from day one till the first couple of weeks.


----------

